# Finally! Hack for Japanese Colosseum Bonus Disc for US games!



## daltonlaffs (Sep 11, 2010)

After quite a bit of experimenting, I've successfully found a way to force the Pokémon Colosseum Japanese Bonus Disc to provide a genuine Ageto Celebi to a US (or PAL) Colosseum save file. This Celebi can then be traded to a US/PAL copy of Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald/FireRed/LeafGreen, and even migrated to the current generation of DS games.

You will need the following:

1) ISO of the Japanese Bonus Disc
2) A US or PAL copy of Pokémon Colosseum
3) US/PAL save file with all 48 Shadow Pokémon purified and an empty party slot (if you need one, use NuGaSa to restore one of these: US/PAL)
4) A US/PAL copy of a Pokémon GBA game [optional, must match the region of your Colosseum game disc]
5) A good hex editor and an understanding of how they work (HxD is recommended if you need one, Google it.)
6) A way to run Gamecube backups on your GC/Wii.

Now that you have your materials together, follow these instructions carefully.

Step 1: Open your Japanese Bonus Disc ISO in your hex editor of choice.
Step 2: Replace the following hex offsets with the capital letter 'E' (or 'P' if you have a PAL copy of Colosseum): 29AB8003, 29F4FEBB, 29F50AC3.
Step 3: Save the hacked ISO and run it with whatever backup-running method you use. Your Colosseum memory card should be in Slot A, and should have at least one party slot free in-game.
Step 4: Press A to proceed through the menus until you arrive at a screen with two options. The Shrine should be the right option, select it. A cutscene will play featuring Celebi, and you'll be told in Japanese that Celebi is now in your Colosseum party!
Step 5: Start up Colosseum and check your party. You should have a genuine Ageto Celebi!
Step 6 (optional): Transfer Celebi to Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald/FireRed/LeafGreen as you would any other Pokémon. You can also Pal Park it to the DS games after doing so.

Enjoy!

=================

After receiving your first Celebi in your Colosseum file, revisiting the Shrine in the bonus disc will reveal that you have the option to send up to 48(!) Celebi to copies of Ruby/Sapphire (one per game cart). However, this will require additional hacking to work, which _can_ be stacked with the above in order to have a hack that works in both cases. *Please note that this is UNCONFIRMED, and may damage your GBA save file! If you would prefer a safe alternative, just delete your Colosseum save that you used in the previous step and replace it with one of the ones I provided. It will forget that you had your first Celebi, and you can do that as much as you need.*

Step 1: Open the ISO in a hex editor again.
Step 2: Go to the following address in hex: 2A1294A0.

Here, you'll see that there are two four-letter game IDs. By default, these are "AXPJ" (Japanese Sapphire) and "AXVJ" (Japanese Ruby). These two games are the only games that Celebi can be sent to normally. In theory, you could replace these IDs with the IDs of any Pokemon GBA games -- however, it's probably not going to work with anything but other regions of Sapphire/Ruby. That being said, replace both four-letter IDs with the following, depending on the region of the GBA game(s) you want to transfer to:

English/USA: AXPEAXVE
PAL: AXPPAXVP

Step 3: After making that replacement, save and run the hacked ISO.

Step 4: Go to the Shrine button and answer the first choice to Eagun's question. A GBA connection prompt will come up. Connect a GBA with the GBA-GCN link cable to controller slot 2, and power the game on. Make sure you've saved inside the Pokémon Center on the GBA game, and that you have at least one free party slot.

Step 5: The Celebi should be transferred, and you will be prompted (in Japanese) to turn off the GBA's power. Check your party in-game, you should have an Ageto Celebi!

Please note that the above part about the 48 Celebi hack is UNCONFIRMED, but there's no reason in theory why it wouldn't work out. I'm not responsible if your game gets screwed up.


Edit 1: Confirmed that it can be traded to Emerald/FireRed/LeafGreen, too.

Edit 2: Added (UNTESTED but theoretically working) instructions for hacking the 48 Celebi transfers into working.

Edit 3: Safe alternative to the 48 Celebi transfers until it can be confirmed.

Edit 4: Save files updated to work a little better. Don't ask.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 11, 2010)

That's pretty awesome! Thanks for the hard work!


----------



## daltonlaffs (Sep 12, 2010)

Updated to include UNCONFIRMED instructions for enabling GBA transfer for the 48 Celebi thing. Can someone test it and see if it works for me?


----------



## shamu64 (Oct 25, 2010)

can you help me i have every thing but i need help o replacing the offsets i dont have a clue what im doing


----------



## nathan42 (Oct 31, 2010)

Good job !
But can you help me with the hex editor, because I don't understand how it work, or can you upload a backup of your hack bonus disc please?


----------



## IngeniousDefault (Feb 13, 2011)

This doesn`t work. The Hex Offsets doesn`t exist. Can somebody make photos or a video, how to do this?


----------



## mad567 (Feb 13, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This doesn`t work. The Hex Offsets doesn`t exist. Can somebody make photos or a video, how to do this?



Yeah that would be usefull


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 13, 2011)

If I sent one of you a GBA save file of Ruby or Sapphire, would you transfer an Ageto Celebi to it?
PM me if you wouldn't mind doing it, and thanks in advance.


----------



## IngeniousDefault (Feb 14, 2011)

Is there someone, how can prove, that this Hexedit works?


----------



## MushGuy (Feb 22, 2011)

Can anybody turn this into an Action Replay code, so we don't have to hex edit the ISO?


----------



## Wolvenreign (Feb 23, 2011)

Not to rain on the parade or troll or anything, but I just find it funny how this is getting released around the same time that Celebi is being distributed at GameStop and the distribution ROM for it was leaked as well.

Still, pretty cool!

(In short: Daltonlaffs, I'm really happy for you, and I'mma let you finish, but GameStop had one of the BEST CELEBI RELEASES OF ALL TIME!)


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Wolvenreign said:
			
		

> Not to rain on the parade or troll or anything, but I just find it funny how this is getting released around the same time that Celebi is being distributed at GameStop and the distribution ROM for it was leaked as well.
> 
> Still, pretty cool!
> 
> (In short: Daltonlaffs, I'm really happy for you, and I'mma let you finish, but GameStop had one of the BEST CELEBI RELEASES OF ALL TIME!)




This topic is 4 months old bro


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 23, 2011)

Wolvenreign said:
			
		

> Not to rain on the parade or troll or anything, but I just find it funny how this is getting released around the same time that Celebi is being distributed at GameStop and the distribution ROM for it was leaked as well.



The distribution rom for the Celebi distribution at Gamestop was not leaked yet.
Besides, the Ageto Celebi is a different event.


----------



## NickBaker (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry for reviving a dead topic but does anyone have any information on how to edit the hex values? I have no idea what I'm doing really.


----------



## constantgamer247 (Apr 20, 2012)

NickBaker said:


> Sorry for reviving a dead topic but does anyone have any information on how to edit the hex values? I have no idea what I'm doing really.





Rayquaza3010 said:


> Is there someone, how can prove, that this Hexedit works?





Pingouin7 said:


> If I sent one of you a GBA save file of Ruby or Sapphire, would you transfer an Ageto Celebi to it?
> PM me if you wouldn't mind doing it, and thanks in advance.





MushGuy said:


> Can anybody turn this into an Action Replay code, so we don't have to hex edit the ISO?





mad567 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rayquaza3010 said:


> This doesn`t work. The Hex Offsets doesn`t exist. Can somebody make photos or a video, how to do this?





nathan42 said:


> Good job !
> But can you help me with the hex editor, because I don't understand how it work, or can you upload a backup of your hack bonus disc please?



In HxD click on Search in the toolbar, then select Goto... Ctrl+G
This is what you are looking for.  Everyone let me know if you
find it alright or need more help.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 26, 2012)

Hate to necro-bump, but just wanna add that the "UNCONFIRMED" instructions DO NOT WORK for several reasons.

1) The US GBA games do not have Japanese characters in them.  The names would be corrupted, and probably result in the Pokemon being marked as a Bad EGG if it even worked to that point.
2) Somewhere else in the Bonus Disc, more than just the GameIDs are hardcoded.  The full game name is hardcoded as well.  It is not known if changing those will fix this part of the issue.


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 26, 2012)

You can trade existing Japanese named Pokemon to a US GBA or DS game.

However US games won't allow:
nickname newly caught Pokemon in Japanese
use the name rater to rename Pokemon to Japanese
connect with Japanese version Gamecube/Wii games
link Japanese games for certain bonus features like Pal Park

Meaning if you want Japanese Pokemon on the US Gamecube/Wii games, they must first be traded onto a compatible game. Then transferred.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jul 26, 2012)

Anyone got an edited version of the Colosseum Bonus Disc working on DML/DM?

It freezes to black when I select to send Celebi. I don't know if I broke something when editing.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 26, 2012)

Lumstar said:


> You can trade existing Japanese named Pokemon to a US GBA or DS game.
> 
> However US games won't allow:
> nickname newly caught Pokemon in Japanese
> ...


At first I thought I knew what you were saying, then I realized you haven't tested this at all.
If you transfer the Celebi to a save that was converted from US, then you switch the save back over, it works fine.
Also, the US GBA games don't let you trade with Japanese GBA games.




8BitWalugi said:


> Anyone got an edited version of the Colosseum Bonus Disc working on DML/DM?
> 
> It freezes to black when I select to send Celebi. I don't know if I broke something when editing.


That scares me.  I was planning to do exactly that...
Which version of DM(L) do you have?  I know XD was broken until 2.0.4 or something like that.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jul 26, 2012)

Fishaman P said:


> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got an edited version of the Colosseum Bonus Disc working on DML/DM?
> ...



1.5, Lite. :/
Latest DM, no idea.


----------



## constantgamer247 (Jul 26, 2012)

I've never gotten a colosseum bonus disk properly edited to read from a US NTSC save T___T might be my lack of hex editing skills


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 26, 2012)

Fishaman P said:


> Also, the US GBA games don't let you trade with Japanese GBA games.



Did you actually try that? Hear it from someone? Or just assuming based on how the GBC games behaved?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 26, 2012)

Fishaman P said:


> Also, the US GBA games don't let you trade with Japanese GBA games.



Sorry, try again.

1 2


----------



## constantgamer247 (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh I know what you two, [member="Pingouin7"] & [member="Lumstar"] , are talking about.  When trading from Colosseum or the Colosseum Bonus Disk, you have to trade to a GBA game of the same language.  So the English Colosseum (and bonus disk) will only be able to trade with English GBA game.  The Japanese Colosseum (and bonus disk) can only trade with Japanese GBA games.  However GBA to GBA, any language to any language works.

I know this from PalPark.  You can only PalPark from games of the same language.  Like my copy of Argent Soul Silver wont import Pokémon from an english GBA game.  I have to use my english copy of Soul Silver to import from the english GBA game.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 26, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> > Also, the US GBA games don't let you trade with Japanese GBA games.
> ...


Huh.  Looks like Pingouin is here to make me look like a fool.

Am I mistaken, or are you in posession of a dump of every Colosseum e-Reader card?



8BitWalugi said:


> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> > 8BitWalugi said:
> ...


It seems that DML is being shunned in favor of DM.  Will test the J Bonus Disc on DM 2.2 ASAP, probably tomorrow.


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 26, 2012)

constantgamer247 said:


> Oh I know what you two, [member="Pingouin7"] & [member="Lumstar"] , are talking about.  When trading from Colosseum or the Colosseum Bonus Disk, you have to trade to a GBA game of the same language.  So the English Colosseum (and bonus disk) will only be able to trade with English GBA game.  The Japanese Colosseum (and bonus disk) can only trade with Japanese GBA games.  However GBA to GBA, any language to any language works.
> 
> I know this from PalPark.  You can only PalPark from games of the same language.  Like my copy of Argent Soul Silver wont import Pokémon from an english GBA game.  I have to use my english copy of Soul Silver to import from the english GBA game.



Yup. So it takes THREE trades to move one single Pokemon from English Colosseum to Japanese Colosseum. Not a very thought-out approach...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 26, 2012)

I did have a dump of many e-Reader cards in .sav form for the e-Reader, but I may have misplaced them somewhere.
Pretty sure there wasn't the Colosseum e-Cards on there.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jul 26, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> I did have a dump of many e-Reader cards in .sav form for the e-Reader, but I may have misplaced them somewhere.
> Pretty sure there wasn't the Colosseum e-Cards on there.


Ooooh... Could you upload them?

Back on topic... Anyone got this working on DM?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 26, 2012)

8BitWalugi said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > I did have a dump of many e-Reader cards in .sav form for the e-Reader, but I may have misplaced them somewhere.
> ...


I probably could, but you would have to wait probably a week and a half (maybe more) until I have access to the computer which _should_ have them on it.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 27, 2012)

If it's not working on DML, perhaps the Colosseum and XD patch needs to be applied to the Bonus Disc.  Maybe we can get *damysteryman *to work his magic for the discs.

EDIT: Well, crap.  The J Bonus Disc works fine on Dolphin, but under DM2.2, when you select the Colosseum content from the main menu, it blackscreens.  I don't even know if you can call it that, because the Wii stopped sending video data.

So, who here can burn and run GC backup discs?

EDIT2: Wow, I'm dumb. Can someone provide a memcard.RAW with a 100% save on it?  The save encryption prevents the saves from being used on other memcards, even with hacking tools.  Then, I can use it on Dolphin and provide a decent J Celebi for GBA games in 3GPKM format.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jul 27, 2012)

Fishaman P said:


> If it's not working on DML, perhaps the Colosseum and XD patch needs to be applied to the Bonus Disc.  Maybe we can get *damysteryman *to work his magic for the discs.
> 
> EDIT: Well, crap.  The J Bonus Disc works fine on Dolphin, but under DM2.2, when you select the Colosseum content from the main menu, it blackscreens.  I don't even know if you can call it that, because the Wii stopped sending video data.
> 
> ...


Hooray, I'm not the only one that blackscreened!

If you can rip it to .pkm, that would be great.

I remember a '3G Pokesav' like program... Forgot it's name though...

It was Spanish...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 27, 2012)

111+ Celebi in Gen III, Gen IV and Gen V pkm formats.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 27, 2012)

8BitWalugi said:


> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> > If it's not working on DML, perhaps the Colosseum and XD patch needs to be applied to the Bonus Disc.  Maybe we can get *damysteryman *to work his magic for the discs.
> ...


Enciclopedia Pokemon [sic].  The English version is easier to use, but the Spanish version lets you edit both the party AND Box1, instead of just the party.
Oh yes, and while the Spanish version works fine under .NET 3.5 SP1 (and probably even .NET 2.0 SP2), the English version requires .NET 4.0.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 29, 2012)

Woops.  Sorry, my mistake.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Aug 6, 2012)

[member="Fishaman P"], you get this working in the end?

And [member="Pingouin7"], get those Colosseum eCard files?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 6, 2012)

e-Reader save files for various e-Cards


----------



## AlanWeird (Aug 18, 2013)

I got this working fine with my EUR sav.

Hex editing the disc wasn't difficult. Use the right side menu, change the letter it asks you to. Most of you were messing with the hex itself.

The fixed bonus disc didn't work on DML with me, so I used the dolphin emu on my PC. Loaded fine.

Final step had me inject my sav (gci) into a japanese memory card raw I created in dolphin with a giftpia iso. I then used dolphins GC memory card tools to put my colosseum EUR gci sav file (I used gcmm on my wii to get this) into the japanese memory card image. Loaded up the bonus disc iso, followed the directions. Bam. Everything went fine. reversed my steps back to the wii, and a lvl 10 celebi with a japanese name and trainer id is there in my party!


----------



## Randall402 (Sep 14, 2013)

AlanWeird said:


> I got this working fine with my EUR sav.
> 
> Hex editing the disc wasn't difficult. Use the right side menu, change the letter it asks you to. Most of you were messing with the hex itself.
> 
> ...


 

AGH, I can get everything right, until I put the PAL save on the Wii, it freezes. The save isn't mine , I found it on the internet, and it works perfectly in Dolphin, just not on my Wii.... Anyway, I was wondering if you could lend me your save.....


----------



## Randall402 (Sep 14, 2013)

Nevermind, I got it to work perfectly........ The Pal save I found didn't work , something was wrong with it, but I found a complete US save that works great


Randall402 said:


> AGH, I can get everything right, until I put the PAL save on the Wii, it freezes. The save isn't mine , I found it on the internet, and it works perfectly in Dolphin, just not on my Wii.... Anyway, I was wondering if you could lend me your save.....


 
Nevermind, I got it to work perfectly.......... The Pal save I found had something wrong with it, and wouldn't save , but I found a NTSC save that works perfectly


----------



## Sean117vd (May 1, 2014)

Hi, I was trying this today, but it didn't work. :/
I succesfully edited the bonus disc (to PAL) and I can boot it with DM, but when try to obtain celibi I get this message: 




I'm using an official pokemon Colesseum disc (PAL) and I have a save game with all 48 pokemon purified and a free slot in my party. Does anyone know a good solution? (Or at least a translation of this japanese text?)

_Edit: The Japanese text is roughly translated: Error, Please restart._


----------



## Randall402 (May 9, 2014)

Sean117vd said:


> Hi, I was trying this today, but it didn't work. :/
> I succesfully edited the bonus disc (to PAL) and I can boot it with DM, but when try to obtain celibi I get this message: View attachment 7682
> 
> I'm using an official pokemon Colesseum disc (PAL) and I have a save game with all 48 pokemon purified and a free slot in my party. Does anyone know a good solution? (Or at least a translation of this japanese text?)
> ...


 

You gotta obtain Celebi in Dolphin with a complete save in a virtual memory card


----------



## Sean117vd (May 9, 2014)

Randall402 said:


> You gotta obtain Celebi in Dolphin with a complete save in a virtual memory card


 
Ah okay, Thank you!


----------



## cearp (May 9, 2014)

wow, a lot of effort for this, i had a simple way of it... about 4 years ago or something i simply played through the japanese game until i beat it 
using psoload and some other program, i hacked in a bunch of time flutes , and then used them on all the dark pokemon. then i simply loaded the burnt bonus disk in my wii, backing up my save so that i could get as many celebis as i wanted. but since then, celebi has been released in other events, so it is not so super rare anymore, relatively.

here is a page with some ar codes, you can get the celebi now SUPER easy, haha
http://www.gc-forever.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=2024


----------



## Randall402 (May 10, 2014)

Sean117vd said:


> Ah okay, Thank you!


 
I'm also pretty sure you can use a Gamecube with a modchip in it, but I used Dolphin.


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 5, 2014)

http://tcrf.net/Pokémon_Colosseum#Japanese_Bonus_Disc

I detailed the results of that ar code. Very very interesting indeed, check out its long hidden USA Celebi.


----------



## lawi (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello, here is my PAL clean savegame with legit Celebi on it, if needed by someone : https://www.mediafire.com/?pa19iurz464r1as


----------



## suloku (Dec 25, 2014)

First of all thanks for this, after 10 years pokemon fever came again and this is the only "legal" way of obtaining celebi, so many thanks.

I've tested some things:
- The bonus disc sadly won't work with dios mios, freezes when loading the celebi part of the disc. I think it is because it loads another app, which isn't something gamecube games do. It tries to read the real disc in the drive and I had a DRE error.
- It does work burned on a disc on my pal wii (modchip, normal mios, it didn't work with dios mios mios installed) launching from Gecko OS. It didn't boot from main menu (I may not have the region free hack enabled, can't remember).

I wanted to test the pokemon trasnfer to GBA. The bonus disk recognizes my PAL colosseum savegame, but even after changing the IDs for the GBA carts it didn't work. Then I realized that every PAL cart has a different code for each language:

You can check the id at the cart itself:

GERMANY: AXPDAXVD
ENGLAND: AXPEAXVE
FRANCE: AXPFAXVF
ITALY: AXPIAXVI
SPAIN: AXPSAXVS

As you can see none of the codes are AXPPAXVP as daltonlaffs supposed.  I burned another disc with the correct ID's for my region... but it sadly didn't work. There wasn't any reaction at the GBA side
I'll send my colosseum PAL save to gamefaqs (with all 48 pokemon and Ho-Ho), since the only pal save they have seems to be a converted usa savegame that loads, but can't save (so you can't transfer to GBA, and it is useless). There's a pal save with japanesse celebi some posts before this one for those who only want celebi and don't want to make the process themselves. By the way, the legendary dogs are untrained (as Ho-Ho), for the purists.

Also, for those using the dolphin AR codes to get non-japanesse celebi, if you use the PAL game, the orginal trainer changes depending on the selected language. Spanish language OT is "ÁGATA", and the 'Á' character is recognized in generation 3 games, but not in generation 4 games (haven't tested gen 5 or gen 6). I recommend changing the language to english for getting celebi, OT will be "AGATE", which will show up fine in the other games. I don't know about the other four languages, and won't test.

-------------

As a side note, the USA bonus disc does work with  Dios Mios, I couldn't fully test because I don't have a USA cart and I couldn't find the info regarding the GBA game ID's in the ISO for testing, but a error screen appeared at the GBA, so the connection is working. It'd be great If we could edit that disc so it works with PAL games, there's a PAL pokemon channel save at gamefaqs that can download Jirachi, but using the colosseum usa disc would be great, and also a better way to test how to fool it into recognizing other region carts, so I don't waste more dvds in the colosseum bonus disc, since now I have two almost useless edited colosseum bonus discs.


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Dec 31, 2014)

My results from doing this (running from a dvd-r Neogamma r9 beta) were pretty solid until I got to the part where I could send one of the 48 to each of my GBA games. Basically, when I link it up to any of them (Sapp and Fred I happened to test), it gives me the error notification on that gba linkup screen. I don't know what it says for the error because of the Japanese, but I did do the hex editing for the ntsc-u gbalink part, so idk why it's not working. Worked on my ntsc-u colosseum file, though, and one legit celebi is enough for me! Thanks!


suloku said:


> I wanted to test the pokemon trasnfer to GBA. The bonus disk recognizes my PAL colosseum savegame, but even after changing the IDs for the GBA carts it didn't work. Then I realized that every PAL cart has a different code for each language:
> 
> You can check the id at the cart itself:
> 
> ...


It could have to do with this (though I think there's only one ID for ntsc-u considering the state of the country...).


----------



## Lumstar (Apr 1, 2015)

PAL English GBA carts weren't released, any game checking for that (if indeed the case) must fail by default.
Nintendo used the unaltered American localization.


----------



## Jazzist (Jun 1, 2015)

Does anybody has a USA Colosseum Save file with the Ageto Celebi and Pikachu? I'd really appreciate it. I'm having a hard time finding a JPN Colosseum Bonus Disc as is.

Providing a save might be even easier than hexing the Japanese ISO on Dolphin.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 1, 2015)

Jazzist said:


> Does anybody has a USA Colosseum Save file with the Ageto Celebi and Pikachu? I'd really appreciate it. I'm having a hard time finding a JPN Colosseum Bonus Disc as is.
> 
> Providing a save might be even easier than hexing the Japanese ISO on Dolphin.


Nintendont and Dolphin aren't that hard to use, so you don't have to track down the physical bonus disc.
Also, I don't have a Colo save with Celebi _right now_ (I probably have a backup of the file with the Celebi RNG'd to have almost perfect IVs and Hidden Power Fire 70), but I can get it to you if need be.


----------



## Jazzist (Jun 1, 2015)

Fishaman P said:


> Nintendont and Dolphin aren't that hard to use, so you don't have to track down the physical bonus disc.
> Also, I don't have a Colo save with Celebi _right now_ (I probably have a backup of the file with the Celebi RNG'd to have almost perfect IVs and Hidden Power Fire 70), but I can get it to you if need be.


I was having a hard time tracking the JPN ISO. Found one and the DL failed halfway D:

Anyways, I'd greatly appreciate if you could get me a save file with the Celebi and Pikachu!


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 1, 2015)

Jazzist said:


> I was having a hard time tracking the JPN ISO. Found one and the DL failed halfway D:
> 
> Anyways, I'd greatly appreciate if you could get me a save file with the Celebi and Pikachu!


I'm pretty sure the save didn't have Pikachu, but I'll look anyway.
The save was on Project Pokemon IIRC, but I'll look in my SD Card.


----------



## Jazzist (Jun 1, 2015)

Fishaman P said:


> I'm pretty sure the save didn't have Pikachu, but I'll look anyway.
> The save was on Project Pokemon IIRC, but I'll look in my SD Card.


Please do and thanks again!



Lumstar said:


> http://tcrf.net/Pokémon_Colosseum#Japanese_Bonus_Disc
> 
> I detailed the results of that ar code. Very very interesting indeed, check out its long hidden USA Celebi.



Can't even get this to work. All it takes is a clean Pokemon Colosseum (USA) + Finished save file + the following AR code activated on Dolphin:
*5M54-WC2B-QHBG6
WNR8-RY3Q-29P6T
GMNK-UQNE-QR78H
WHZ0-EWPJ-12BTD
NRTU-8KHF-1PZZ8
DEED-TK1H-U6N5P
BHDF-N90M-BKMPV
?*

If so, I don't understand why it's not working for me. ;[


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 2, 2015)

Jazzist said:


> Please do and thanks again!


After some digging, I found these save files, but they're for the PAL and Japanese versions:
PAL Colo save w/ Celebi
JAP Colo save w/ Celebi

I looked on my SD Card, but I've wiped it since putting the Celebi GCI on. I probably have an old backup on another computer, so if you can't use those saves, just say so and I'll dig it up.


----------



## Jazzist (Jun 2, 2015)

Fishaman P said:


> After some digging, I found these save files, but they're for the PAL and Japanese versions:
> PAL Colo save w/ Celebi
> JAP Colo save w/ Celebi
> 
> I looked on my SD Card, but I've wiped it since putting the Celebi GCI on. I probably have an old backup on another computer, so if you can't use those saves, just say so and I'll dig it up.


Please see if you can find the GC save on US. If not, I'll have to figure something out with these 2 saves then!

Thanks again for doing this!


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 2, 2015)

Jazzist said:


> Please see if you can find the GC save on US. If not, I'll have to figure something out with these 2 saves then!
> 
> Thanks again for doing this!


All right, but it'll have to wait until tomorrow; it's late night here right now.
There are 2 US saves, one for each good Hidden Power. They both have Mattle Ho-Oh too.
And I might as well post my XD save with flawless competitive Lugia if I can find it too.


----------



## Jazzist (Jun 2, 2015)

Fishaman P said:


> All right, but it'll have to wait until tomorrow; it's late night here right now.
> There are 2 US saves, one for each good Hidden Power. They both have Mattle Ho-Oh too.
> And I might as well post my XD save with flawless competitive Lugia if I can find it too.


Oh please do. I was about to start the unpleasant XD to get that Lugia. :/

EDIT: Mattle Ho-Oh is the Ho-Oh you get for doing the 100 battles in Colo? I did that between years, lol. I got too annoyed doing those 100 battles. DX


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 3, 2015)

My Lugia save might still exist somewhere (perhaps on one of my memcards or the 5+ backups of them?), but it's not with my Celebi... collection.
No less than _113_ legitimate Celebis; 111 are in 3GPKM format, and the other 2 are USA Colosseum saves that contain flawless HP Fire 70 Celebi, one Modest and one Bold.


----------



## Jazzist (Jun 3, 2015)

Fishaman P said:


> My Lugia save might still exist somewhere (perhaps on one of my memcards or the 5+ backups of them?), but it's not with my Celebi... collection.
> No less than _113_ legitimate Celebis; 111 are in 3GPKM format, and the other 2 are USA Colosseum saves that contain flawless HP Fire 70 Celebi, one Modest and one Bold.


Awesome! Thanks!

Coincidentally just now I was trying to get the Pikachu through JPN's Colosseum ISO (As explained in the OP). Changed the 3 offsets, and opened 2 spots on the Colosseum's party. but I get this when I click on the Shrine:



Any idea what could it be guys?


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 3, 2015)

Jazzist said:


> Awesome! Thanks!
> 
> Coincidentally just now I was trying to get the Pikachu through JPN's Colosseum ISO (As explained in the OP). Changed the 3 offsets, and opened 2 spots on the Colosseum's party. but I get this when I click on the Shrine:
> 
> ...


Good thing I can read moonrunes.
"There is no Pokémon Colosseum save file on the Memory Card in Slot A"
So either the patching went wrong, or there's a problem on your end.


----------



## Jazzist (Jun 4, 2015)

Fishaman P said:


> Good thing I can read moonrunes.
> "There is no Pokémon Colosseum save file on the Memory Card in Slot A"
> So either the patching went wrong, or there's a problem on your end.


Thanks! However, no matter what I do I can't get the edited ISO to work on CFG USB Loader with either DIOS MIOS or Nintendont. Okay, that's fine, but I can't get it to load the American Colosseum save file on Dolphin. It'll keep throwing that message, and I'm certain I replaced the three J's with three E's on offsets 29AB8003, 29F4FEBB, 29F50AC3, as the OP states. Hrmmmm.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 4, 2015)

Jazzist said:


> Thanks! However, *no matter what I do I can't get the edited ISO to work on CFG USB Loader with either DIOS MIOS or Nintendont*. Okay, that's fine, but I can't get it to load the American Colosseum save file on Dolphin. It'll keep throwing that message, and I'm certain I replaced the three J's with three E's on offsets 29AB8003, 29F4FEBB, 29F50AC3, as the OP states. Hrmmmm.


That right there doesn't sound right. It probably has something to do with the issue.
I'm pretty sure both DIOS MIOS and Nintendont have patches for each version of Colosseum, so make sure the first 4 bytes of the ISO are still the same (i.e. the Japanese GAMEID)


----------



## Jazzist (Jun 4, 2015)

Fishaman P said:


> That right there doesn't sound right. It probably has something to do with the issue.
> I'm pretty sure both DIOS MIOS and Nintendont have patches for each version of Colosseum, so make sure the first 4 bytes of the ISO are still the same (i.e. the Japanese GAMEID)


Says PCSJ01. Hrmm. Everytime I put it on it loads, but once I click A on the screen with Celebi and Pikachu's pictures on the first menu, it stays in a blackened screen. I also noticed that it created a ninmemj.raw on my USB. I already copied my USA Colosseum savefile into the physical memory card and am trying to run the Japanese ISO with NMM Off, but it won't go past the black screen.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 4, 2015)

Jazzist said:


> Says PCSJ01. Hrmm. Everytime I put it on it loads, but once I click A on the screen with Celebi and Pikachu's pictures on the first menu, it stays in a blackened screen. I also noticed that it created a ninmemj.raw on my USB. I already copied my USA Colosseum savefile into the physical memory card and am trying to run the Japanese ISO with NMM Off, but it won't go past the black screen.


You could try using Dolphin to put your US save into ninmemj.raw.


----------



## Jazzist (Jun 4, 2015)

Fishaman P said:


> You could try using Dolphin to put your US save into ninmemj.raw.


Well.... i used the ninmemj.raw on Dolphin. Copied the USA save to ninmemj.raw with the Memcard Manager of Dolphin. And... it worked! Just that it doesn't says "Ageto". :[


 

Also no Pikachu.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 4, 2015)

Jazzist said:


> Well.... i used the ninmemj.raw on Dolphin. Copied the USA save to ninmemj.raw with the Memcard Manager of Dolphin. And... it worked! *Just that it doesn't says "Ageto". :[*
> 
> View attachment 19773
> 
> Also no Pikachu.


...?
Yes, that's exactly what it says.


----------



## plasma (Jun 4, 2015)

Jazzist said:


> Well.... i used the ninmemj.raw on Dolphin. Copied the USA save to ninmemj.raw with the Memcard Manager of Dolphin. And... it worked! Just that it doesn't says "Ageto". :[
> 
> View attachment 19773
> 
> Also no Pikachu.


It does say Ageto - アゲト
The Celebi is Japanese, the Name and OT will not change to English.


----------



## Jazzist (Jun 4, 2015)

Fishaman P said:


> ...?
> Yes, that's exactly what it says.





Plasma Shadow said:


> It does say Ageto - アゲト
> The Celebi is Japanese, the Name and OT will not change to English.


Now I know where the Pikachu is from...

https://tcrf.net/Pokémon_Colosseum Scroll down to Japanese Bonus Disc

That's the way to unlock the Undistributed Pikachu and Celebi that were in the NA Bonus Disc


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 4, 2015)

That code uses Colosseum.

The NA Bonus Disc is for Jirachi, not Celebi.


----------



## Jazzist (Jun 4, 2015)

Lumstar said:


> That code uses Colosseum.
> 
> The NA Bonus Disc is for Jirachi, not Celebi.


Oh fuck me. I thought these 2 Pokemons were locked in the NA Bonus Disc, not in Colo itself!

Thanks guys! I've got everything I need now!


----------



## Butterhands (Jun 7, 2015)

There is a way to tranbslate the dialogs?


----------



## suloku (Jun 30, 2015)

Back when I was trying this I wans't able to get the colosseum pikachu. I was using the EUR version; are there any requirments to get pikachu?


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 1, 2015)

suloku said:


> Back when I was trying this I wans't able to get the colosseum pikachu. I was using the EUR version; are there any requirments to get pikachu?



To my knowledge the current codes don't work correctly in the EUR version.
But there hasn't been much research on it.


----------



## suloku (Jul 1, 2015)

Then that might be it, for the record, they work just fine for celebi.
Then what about the japanesse bonus disk? How do you get colosseum pikachu?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2015)

Is there even a point to this when you could just use a Japanese Ruby/Sapphire game and trade to the US game?


----------



## suloku (Jul 18, 2015)

So, explain me how to get a legit celebi nowadays on that jap cart without the japanesse colosseum bonus disc, which requires a jap GC (or some region free boot).

If you are talking about emulation, theres no working gc-gba connectivity yet.


----------



## cearp (Jul 18, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Is there even a point to this when you could just use a Japanese Ruby/Sapphire game and trade to the US game?


some people don't have that setup


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2015)

cearp said:


> some people don't have that setup


The Japanese versions are real cheap on ebay and if you need an extra GBA and link cable I'm pretty sure you can get those cheap if mint condition or 1st party aren't a concern. Alternatively you could get the GB player for your second GBA, Japanese GB player discs are cheap and easy to come by and I'm assuming you can read a Japanese GB player disc if you can read a Japanese Colosseum bonus disc

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



suloku said:


> So, explain me how to get a legit celebi nowadays on that jap cart without the japanesse colosseum bonus disc, which requires a jap GC (or some region free boot).
> 
> If you are talking about emulation, theres no working gc-gba connectivity yet.


I don't understand your first point. Of course you need the bonus disc, there would be no point of using the hack mentioned in this thread or getting a Japanese R/S game to unlock bonus disc content without the bonus disc.

Dolphin can connect to some VBA emulators


----------



## cearp (Jul 19, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> The Japanese versions are real cheap on ebay and if you need an extra GBA and link cable I'm pretty sure you can get those cheap if mint condition or 1st party aren't a concern. Alternatively you could get the GB player for your second GBA, Japanese GB player discs are cheap and easy to come by and I'm assuming you can read a Japanese GB player disc if you can read a Japanese Colosseum bonus disc


sure, years ago when i got my japanese celebi i bought a new japanese emerald for it, but not everyone wants to get something new, some people can't afford an extra $5 or $10 for something like this.
also, on ebay many gba games are fakes i think, so some people don't like buying there for this stuff


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2015)

cearp said:


> sure, years ago when i got my japanese celebi i bought a new japanese emerald for it, but not everyone wants to get something new, some people can't afford an extra $5 or $10 for something like this.
> also, on ebay many gba games are fakes i think, so some people don't like buying there for this stuff


Fakes tend to be English versions and who cares if it's fake if it will get you Celebi for your non fake game.


----------



## cearp (Jul 19, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Fakes tend to be English versions and who cares if it's fake if it will get you Celebi for your non fake game.


ah yeah i forgot to say - i think the fake ones won't connect/their save won't be read by the gc.
maybe they will... but i don't think so.


----------



## duwen (Jul 19, 2015)

I've got a "semi-translated" Japanese bootleg Leaf Green cart (bought it on a market in Hong Kong before FR/LG had their localized releases) that connects fine with EU/Pal Pokemon Box (and probably Colosseum, but I've not tried it with that).


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2015)

Yea, Chinese fake carts copy the pinouts and stuff of Nintendo's carts, I think a lot even use ROM or PROM instead of flash like flash carts use to avoid anti piracy ROM writes.
I bet I could play my bootleg Pocket Monsters Green cart on my Japanese copy of Stadium GS without getting any errors about saving like I get when using a ROMcart with Stadium


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 26, 2015)

So... Has it been confirmed whether Celebi or Pikachu are obtainable from PAL Colosseum, as with USA?


----------



## suloku (Jul 29, 2015)

Lumstar said:


> I don't understand your first point. Of course you need the bonus disc, there would be no point of using the hack mentioned in this thread or getting a Japanese R/S game to unlock bonus disc content without the bonus disc.
> 
> Dolphin can connect to some VBA emulators


Sorry, I didn't understand your statement at first, but again, what you suggest requires real hardware/software with the bonus disk, the japanese colosseum and the japanese gba cart. This method only requires the japanese bonus disc to get a legit celebi on the USA/PAL savegames. You don't even need a real hardware copy of the disc if using dolphin (but that's piracy, so let's leave the topic there).

Even more, you can use your own USA/PAL colosseum to get a legit celebi (without japanesse naming, some may think this makes it not legit, but at this point I don't think it really matters that much), no need for any jap setup.

About dolphin GBA connectivity: last time I checked, it was far from working at any usable state, the pokemon games where incompatible.



Lumstar said:


> So... Has it been confirmed whether Celebi or Pikachu are obtainable from PAL Colosseum, as with USA?


Celebi is adquirable from PAL colosseum (my PAL celebi ready savegame is on gamefaqs, I had to play it just for celebi, since the completed pal save that was there turned out to be a USA converted save wich won't work on PAL games, or at least the multi language version I have).

I couldn't get pikachu, but I didn't mess much with that, also, I still don't know how are you supposed to get it. I messed with dolphin and the jap disc at the time, but didn't get it either, so I might be doing something wrong.


----------



## Slyd (Aug 12, 2015)

Can't manage to get working.
Anyone have a PAL english/spanish colosseum save with Celebi?


----------



## suloku (Aug 12, 2015)

Apparently there's been some work behind dolphin and VBA-M and the gba-ngc connection support has improved. I just received the USA jirachi using this method, I'll try with celebi, see if I can get it directly to a JAP gba cart. I might test pokemon channel too while I'm at it.

Pokemon box is not working at the moment under dolphin, so I can't test with it.



Slyd said:


> Can't manage to get working.
> Anyone have a PAL english/spanish colosseum save with Celebi?



Here, there are several files, as well as information about editing the jap iso and using AR codes.

The files:

```
01-GC6P-pokemon_colosseum_celebiesp: PAL/ESP savegame with received spanish Celebi. Name: Celebi OT: Ágata
    note: the spanish celebi's OT will show wrong from gen IV onwards due to the 'Á' character.

01-GC6P-pokemon_colosseum_celebijap: PAL/ESP savegame with received japanesse Celebi (jap name and jap OT). This is the only true legit cebeli.

01-GC6P-pokemon_colosseum_hoho_celebieng: PAL/ESP savegame with Ho-Ho and received english Celebi. Name: Celebi OT: Ageto

01-GC6P-pokemon_colosseum_hoho: PAL/ESP savegame with 48 purified pokemon and Ho-Ho. No cebeli reveived.
    You can receive any language celebi (change language before enabling the cheatcode).
    The japanesse colosseum bonus disc can be edited to recognize the PAL/USA savegame and receive a japanesse celebi.
```


----------



## Slyd (Aug 12, 2015)

suloku said:


> Here, there are several files, as well as information about editing the jap iso and using AR codes.



Woah thanks, you're a lifesaver!


----------



## suloku (Aug 12, 2015)

Good news everyone, it seems that now we can get both jirachi and celebi only using the PC emulators dolphin and VBA-M.
I just transfered a celebi to a japanese gba with my EUR savefile on it. That means there's no need for real hardware anymore! All gen3 to gen5 pokemon can be played and catched in computer. Nice in case something happens to our GBA/GC.

Also, an apology to Snugglevixen, he suggested using dolphin and he was right (but I don't know if he was aware that this is possible due to the recent updates in the gba-gc emulation).

I've sent a jap savegame to gamefaqs (there wasn't any), ready to use with the colosseum bonus disc. The colosseum game isn't really needed for gba transfer.

UPDATE: PAL pokemon channel works too for jirachi transfer. I guess pokemon box would work also, because the only thing it does is read the savefile from the game, and it works with the others, so no reason for not working, but the game is currently crashin on dolphin builds that support this new gba-gc connection


----------



## JFTS (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry for reviving this old thread, but I had a relevant discussion with a friend and I wanted to ask here. What is the value of doing such a process to obtain a rare Pokemon? Can't you just get any Pokemon you want in any generation with an Action Replay or similar cheats? Seems to be overcomplicated to get all this equipment and software for transfering the files from an old game to the newer ones. Or is there an "ethical" reason behind it, like obtaining the rare Celebi without using cheats.

I'm not trying to be ironic, just to understand the reason behind the process.


----------



## suloku (Jan 24, 2016)

The only point is getting it the legit way without cheats. If you don't mind cheating it in, do so. It is less cheating getting the .pkm file into one of your saves that using a code to generate it, and still fairly simple.
The fact is that celebi was never distributed outside japan, making this the only way to obtain celebi in generation III. And it still works nowadays with real hardware.
Some people just like things to be like they were meant to be, I love having this celebi in my gba cartridge alongside the other 395 pokemon and knowing I catched them all the way the creators of the game intended me to do it.

If you achieve something effortless, it can't really be considered an achievement. It just comes down to one's personal feelings about it.


----------



## JFTS (Jan 25, 2016)

Ok, I got it. Thanks for the answer.

I thought there might possibly be a difference in something like a Pokemon ID/serial number, distinguishing genuinely obtained Pokemon from cheats.


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 25, 2016)

JFTS said:


> Ok, I got it. Thanks for the answer.
> 
> I thought there might possibly be a difference in something like a Pokemon ID/serial number, distinguishing genuinely obtained Pokemon from cheats.



Sometimes a thorough job to hide cheating takes a bit more. When you have to make the game believe the steps to obtain the Pokemon actually occurred. (by placing their event items in the bag, and so forth)


----------



## JFTS (Jan 25, 2016)

Lumstar said:


> Sometimes a thorough job to hide cheating takes a bit more. When you have to make the game believe the steps to obtain the Pokemon actually occurred. (by placing their event items in the bag, and so forth)



Could you explain this a bit more? Do you mean there is actually a difference between a genuinely caught Pokemon and one obtained with cheats?


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 25, 2016)

JFTS said:


> Could you explain this a bit more? Do you mean there is actually a difference between a genuinely caught Pokemon and one obtained with cheats?



Maybe not the Pokemon itself. But by looking around the game, you can find other signs cheats were used.

Shaymin for example. As the original trainer of a Shaymin caught at the Flower Paradise, you need to possess the Oak's Letter item and have the location marked as visited on the Town Map, or it'll be obvious there was cheating.


----------



## JFTS (Jan 25, 2016)

I see. Just one more thing. In online (or not) Pokemon tournaments, are you required to have genuine caught and trained Pokemon or anything goes? I mean for example, anyone with cheats can have the rarest, most powerful Pokemon with max stats, best natures etc. Which in turn makes it unfair for someone who has assembled and trained a team manually.

Is there any kind of penalty? I haven't played the latest Pokemon games, but I do remember similar situations in generations III and IV.


----------



## suloku (Jan 25, 2016)

There are many threads (elsewhere) about pokemon legality.
For a pokemon to be considered legal the condition is that that very same pokemon could theoretically be obtained without any cheats.

For example, there was an unreleased event in gen IV that allowed you to catch Arceus, but since that event was never released, that Arceus is illegal, even though the pokemon itself is perfectly fine.

Another fact is that nintendo doesn't check absolutely everything so a pokemon with wrong data can pass the legality check (for example in generation VI a pokemon with impossible "memories" will pass the check).
And there are cases where nintendo blocks a perfectly legit pokemon, if I recall correctly there was a competition a couple months ago that banned a level 50 goodra (it required the pokemon to be level 55 I think), but goodra evolves at level 50.
Also shiny jirachi was banned from pokemon bank until it was released in generation VI, but it is possible to obtain a gen III shiny jirachi without cheating from the colosseum bonus disk.

If you know what you are doing you can hack any pokemon and it would seem legit.


----------



## JFTS (Jan 25, 2016)

Ok, now it's clear. Thanks again.


----------



## Jay_ (Jan 30, 2016)

Here's the guide I wrote on how to connect VBA-M & Dolphin when I discovered they could be connected

Anyways, I can obtain the Pikachu written directly to the JPN Colosseum file but does anybody know what the second option on the Poke-coupon (Pikachu menu) is for?

As you can see here, I've got 30,000 poke-coupons on my Colo save file







And after selecting the second option to link to the GBA, I can establish a link






But after the link is established, it says I'm not eligible to receive Pikachu and asks me to turn off the GBA (and my poke-coupons now say 0)











Does anybody know why this is or how to successfully transfer a Pikachu from the bonus disc directly to GBA? 

I realize it isn't a high priority for you because the Pikachu is able to be written directly to the Colo save file, but I'm concerned with RNG abusing the Celebi and Pikachu. In order to do that I have to be able to send Pikachu directly to the GBA.


----------



## cearp (Jan 31, 2016)

@Jay_ this should fix your error message...
in the gba game, go to the pokemon center and save, and try again


----------



## suloku (Jan 31, 2016)

@Jay_  are you using a japanesse gba game?


----------



## cearp (Jan 31, 2016)

suloku said:


> @Jay_  are you using a japanesse gba game?


i guess so, but if he is or isn't, that is not what the error message says, i told him what to do  but sure, there could be a second problem after this one is fixed.
but i guess he knows what he is doing


----------



## suloku (Jan 31, 2016)

cearp said:


> i guess so, but if he is or isn't, that is not what the error message says, i told him what to do  but sure, there could be a second problem after this one is fixed.
> but i guess he knows what he is doing


Oh, I didn't realize you actually knew what the error message said, sorry.


Christpher Suárez said:


> Where can I get the iso?


You can't ask for that in this forums.


----------



## Lightyose (Jan 31, 2016)

suloku said:


> Oh, I didn't realize you actually knew what the error message said, sorry.
> 
> You can't ask for that in this forums.


Ok.


----------



## Jay_ (Feb 1, 2016)

@cearp 

@suloku 

I'm using JPN Leaf Green, and I am/was saved in the pokemon center. I still haven't been able to figure out how to send it to the gba.


----------



## chaosrunner (Feb 1, 2016)

or you can use pkhex


----------



## cearp (Feb 1, 2016)

Jay_ said:


> @cearp
> 
> @suloku
> 
> I'm using JPN Leaf Green, and I am/was saved in the pokemon center. I still haven't been able to figure out how to send it to the gba.


ok i understand now... but hmm i can't help sorry 
is it possible? (have you read about people doing it this way before?)
i did this 5 or 6 years ago but using real devices


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 1, 2016)

How can I change J to E?


----------



## suloku (Feb 1, 2016)

Jay_ said:


> @cearp
> 
> @suloku
> 
> I'm using JPN Leaf Green, and I am/was saved in the pokemon center. I still haven't been able to figure out how to send it to the gba.



Try the following if you haven't already:

Colosseum save file: completed story mode, saved at pokemon center, a free party slot, a free slot in box 1.
JPN Leaf Green: beat elite 4, saved at pokemon center, a free party slot, a free slot in box 1.

I don't know japanesse, but maybe one of those is your problem. Also, maybe Leaf Green can't receive pikachu at all, maybe you need a ruby or shapphire.
You can get a japanesse ruby savegame here: http://www.cyber-blast.com/savedata_gba/ポケットモンスター-ルビー

edit: here's a video of someone supposedly getting pikachu:


----------



## Jay_ (Feb 2, 2016)

@suloku 

In the video he receives the Pikachu written directly to his Colosseum save file. I've done that, but I need to receive it on the GBA 

I haven't seen any sources that actually say its possible, but I can't imagine why there would be a connect to GBA option if it does absolutely nothing. Someone on another forum said you can transfer Poke Coupons to your GBA games, so I'm going to look if that's true/how to do that next.


----------



## suloku (Feb 2, 2016)

Jay_ said:


> @suloku
> 
> In the video he receives the Pikachu written directly to his Colosseum save file. I've done that, but I need to receive it on the GBA
> 
> I haven't seen any sources that actually say its possible, but I can't imagine why there would be a connect to GBA option if it does absolutely nothing. Someone on another forum said you can transfer Poke Coupons to your GBA games, so I'm going to look if that's true/how to do that next.


Maybe that's it, i've only heard about the celebi 50 transfers, maybe there's only one colosseum pikachu to be received


----------



## Fishaman P (Feb 2, 2016)

Has anyone tried the Joybus link with mGBA?


----------



## Jay_ (Feb 2, 2016)

cornerpath said:


> wow this would have been helpfulf back in 05



VBA-M and Dolphin weren't compatible until very recently, so it wouldn't have been extremely helpful back then.


----------



## Fishaman P (Feb 2, 2016)

Jay_ said:


> VBA-M and Dolphin weren't compatible until very recently, so it wouldn't have been extremely helpful back then.


Well I mean, it worked in 2012, possibly earlier...
But yeah, Dolphin in '05? Haha no.


----------



## Jay_ (Feb 2, 2016)

Fishaman P said:


> Well I mean, it worked in 2012, possibly earlier...
> But yeah, Dolphin in '05? Haha no.



There were emulators that could play the bonus disc and GBA games, but they couldn't establish a connection.


----------



## Fishaman P (Feb 2, 2016)

Jay_ said:


> There were emulators that could play the bonus disc and GBA games, but they couldn't establish a connection.


If you mean Pokemon specifically, the Joybus actually working is kinda recent.
But I was playing Four Swords through the Joybus emulation years ago.


----------



## suloku (Feb 2, 2016)

I personally tested jirachi and celebi transfer when dolphin support came out last year and it worked. Pokemon box should work too, but it wasn't working with that dolphin's build at all, so I couldn't test.


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 2, 2016)

How do I rplace them 29AB8003,29F4FEBB, 29F50AC3 with E?


----------



## suloku (Feb 2, 2016)

Christpher Suárez said:


> How do I rplace them 29AB8003,29F4FEBB, 29F50AC3 with E?


http://www.flexhex.com/docs/howtos/hex-editing.phtml


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 3, 2016)

suloku said:


> http://www.flexhex.com/docs/howtos/hex-editing.phtml


Oh I already found out myself, but thanks for the help anyway!!XD


----------



## Jay_ (Feb 5, 2016)

@Fishaman P Yes, joybus for the Pokemon games


----------



## Matrix789 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi guys, I am new to the Pokemon world, so I apologize if something is not completely clear to me.

I was reading this topic looking for a way to obtain a legal Celebi and I found the save file (in Spanish) with the one with Japanese name etc.
I wanted to trade the Pokemon to one of my gba games, using Dolphin and VBA Link emulators. The only problem is that my pc is way too old and it's impossible to play Colosseum. I was then wondering if one of you guys was able to trade it for me and then send me the .sav file. It doesn't matter what kind of game and what kind of save file it is, I just need it as a bridge between Colosseum and my game.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 22, 2016)

So... I did change the values... but it doesn't detect it...(the game save file)
What can I do?


----------



## suloku (Mar 24, 2016)

Matrix789 said:


> Hi guys, I am new to the Pokemon world, so I apologize if something is not completely clear to me.
> 
> I was reading this topic looking for a way to obtain a legal Celebi and I found the save file (in Spanish) with the one with Japanese name etc.
> I wanted to trade the Pokemon to one of my gba games, using Dolphin and VBA Link emulators. The only problem is that my pc is way too old and it's impossible to play Colosseum. I was then wondering if one of you guys was able to trade it for me and then send me the .sav file. It doesn't matter what kind of game and what kind of save file it is, I just need it as a bridge between Colosseum and my game.
> ...



https://www.dropbox.com/s/ys2c23mkl...afiro (S)(Independent)-9_allnational.sav?dl=0

This savefile contains a Japanesse colosseum bonus disk celebi, obtained with the method described in this thread. I has a full legit pokedex too (except for mew, which can be transfered to gen 6, but it should be japanesse to be legit since it is an old sea map mew from spanish game). It also has pokemon channel jirachi.

The original trainers are the same, what might change is nature/IVs. Might work for you even if it is not the celebi you received.


Christpher Suárez said:


> So... I did change the values... but it doesn't detect it...(the game save file)
> What can I do?


Provide more information, you didn't say what you did exactly (i.e. screenshot of what you edited in the iso in hex editor).


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Mar 27, 2016)

I started the bonus disc on dios mios emulator for wii. The ios start perfect but when i choose Pokémon Colosseum in the ingame menu nothing happens.


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Mar 27, 2016)

Fishaman P said:


> You could try using Dolphin to put your US save into ninmemj.raw.


Please explain again. I have the same problem like the guy you were talking with. But idk what i have to do with my save file


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 27, 2016)

Lol


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Mar 28, 2016)

I managed to get it work lol.


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 28, 2016)

[QUOTE="suloku, post: 6196201, member: 123898"Provide more information, you didn't say what you did exactly (i.e. screenshot of what you edited in the iso in hex editor).[/QUOTE]


----------



## suloku (Mar 29, 2016)

xactly (i.e. screenshot of what you 


Christpher Suárez said:


> [QUOTE="suloku, post: 6196201, member: 123898"Provide more information, you didn't say what you did exactly (i.e. screenshot of what you edited in the iso in hex editor).














[/QUOTE]

Seems everything is fine. Did you use a usa save with all 48 shadow pokemon purified?


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 29, 2016)

suloku said:


> xactly (i.e. screenshot of what you



Seems everything is fine. Did you use a usa save with all 48 shadow pokemon purified?[/QUOTE]
Yeah! It even had the Ho-oh.


----------



## suloku (Mar 29, 2016)

Christpher Suárez said:


> Seems everything is fine. Did you use a usa save with all 48 shadow pokemon purified?


Yeah! It even had the Ho-oh.[/QUOTE]
Havr you made sure dolphin is using your mc? 
Dolphin uses a different mc file for each region.


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 30, 2016)

suloku said:


> Yeah! It even had the Ho-oh.


Havr you made sure dolphin is using your mc?
Dolphin uses a different mc file for each region.[/QUOTE]
Umm... this is a Modded Wii...


----------



## WizardDani (May 15, 2016)

Um... Is there any way I can do this WITHOUT using Dolphin? My Wii reads the edited Japanese disk iso from my usb perfectly fine (using Nintendont), but it won't recognize my PAL save file in my GC memory card physically inserted in Slot A in my Wii (same screenshot as the last guy that posted in page 3). Dolphin, AFAIK, is useful for those of you who have devices that let you connect your physical games or memory cards to the computer and edit them... Well, I don't have such thing, just a USB with games and an SD with Homebrew.

EDIT: Yes, I've correctly edited the iso file and I do have completed the game. I've even captured Ho-Oh.


----------



## Fishaman P (May 15, 2016)

WizardDani said:


> Um... Is there any way I can do this WITHOUT using Dolphin? My Wii reads the edited Japanese disk iso from my usb perfectly fine (using Nintendont), but it won't recognize my PAL save file in my GC memory card physically inserted in Slot A in my Wii (same screenshot as the last guy that posted in page 3). Dolphin, AFAIK, is useful for those of you who have devices that let you connect your physical games or memory cards to the computer and edit them... Well, I don't have such thing, just a USB with games and an SD with Homebrew.
> 
> EDIT: Yes, I've correctly edited the iso file and I do have completed the game. I've even captured Ho-Oh.


Dolphin is useful for anyone with Wii homebrew. GCMM dumps and restores GC memory card saves to an SD Card, which the Dolphin computer reads.


----------



## suloku (May 15, 2016)

I used real hardware just fine, but as alternative you may try to dump your save to gci and change the save region to jap (there's a program out there for that), then restore it and try to use a clean bonus disk iso. It should work I guess.

I recall testing the edited iso with nintendont and it worked fine though.

Also, if you are using an eur game, try setting the language to english, I recall having to do that at some point.

ps: make a backup of your save before editing!


----------



## WizardDani (May 15, 2016)

Thanks guys.

This is very weird. I've just downloaded a completed Japanese save file and have redownloaded the original Japanese bonus disk. Having restored that Japanese save into my memory card, the disk STILL says there is no Colosseum save data in MC slot A.

What the heck?


----------



## Lumstar (May 15, 2016)

WizardDani said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> This is very weird. I've just downloaded a completed Japanese save file and have redownloaded the original Japanese bonus disk. Having restored that Japanese save into my memory card, the disk STILL says there is no Colosseum save data in MC slot A.
> 
> What the heck?



I'm not sure but Gamecube memory cards use a peculiar region lockout. If the memory card has been formatted for use on a Japanese console, you'll have to get around that. (the opposite direction applies too)

Most methods of playing imports don't actually run Japanese games in their native system region. Resulting in saves from Japanese games being stored on non-Japanese cards, as well as crippling mojibake within some games.


----------



## Fishaman P (May 16, 2016)

Lumstar said:


> I'm not sure but Gamecube memory cards use a peculiar region lockout. If the memory card has been formatted for use on a Japanese console, you'll have to get around that. (the opposite direction applies too)
> 
> Most methods of playing imports don't actually run Japanese games in their native system region. Resulting in saves from Japanese games being stored on non-Japanese cards, as well as crippling mojibake within some games.


To follow up on this, the memory card and font regions are mostly decided by the booted BIOS. Dolphin will in most cases set this to the actual game region, and I think Nintendont and DIOS MIOS do too, but Swiss uses the real hardware region.


----------



## Lumstar (May 16, 2016)

I've heard Swiss is working on a region override. Haven't tried it myself.
Dolphin is curious. Last time I checked its option works just one direction for GameCube mode, to play western games in Japanese. (unfortunately for those who'd like to study and document in finer detail which games have mojibake)


----------



## WizardDani (May 16, 2016)

Ok, thanks guys...

I've finally made it! I had to use Dolphin, yep... Thanks Fishaman for the clarification by the way.

I followed AlanWeird's steps, although let me explain it in steps for those whose of us who had a bit of a hard time understanding the procedure:

What you need:
1) The edited Japanese bonus disk .iso file
2) Giftpia iso (only in Japanese)
3) Dolphin in your computer
4) Memory Card Manager in your Homebrew channel
5) A free spot in your Colosseum team

Procedure:
1) With your memory card inserted in slot A in your Wii, backup your Colosseum save in your USB drive using Memory Card Manager.
2) Turn your Wii off and connect your USB drive in your computer.
3) Open Giftpia with Dolphin and let it run for a bit until you see a yellow warning on the upper part saying something like 'a memory card has been created' somewhere (usually C:\Users\user\Documents\Dolphin Emulator\GC\MemoryCardA.JAP).
4) Close the game display, but not Dolphin itself, and go to Tools > Memcard Manager (GC).
5) On the left side, click on Browse and look for the Japanese memory card (step 3). Select it.
6) Now click on Import GCI and look for the backup saved in your USB drive. Select it.
7) You should see two rows in the left side, one for Giftpia and another one for Colosseum.
8) Close the window and now load the edited Japanese bonus disk on Dolphin.
9) You should now be able to receive Celebi. Once you do, your Japanese memory card will be automatically saved. Close the game display.
10) Go back to Tools > Memcard Manager (GC) and look for the Japanese memery card (step 3).
11) Highlight the Colosseum save and click on Export GCI.
12) Now save it in the same directory where your backup is saved in your USB, but do NOT replace it! Just name it something else, for example, instead of the last _00, replace it with _01.
13) Connect your USB drive to your Wii, open Memory Card Manager in your Homebrew Channel and Restore the new save (the one that ends with _01).
14) You now have a physical copy of a Colosseum save with an original Japanese Celebi in your team. You can even use it in your Colosseum original game or trade it to your GBA games. 

Congratulations!

And thank you all for your help.

Cheers and good luck!


----------



## Lightyose (Jun 5, 2016)

Is there a way to change the region of the save file...?


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 5, 2016)

Christpher Suárez said:


> Is there a way to change the region of the save file...?



Maybe. I haven't tried moving saves between a Japanese and non-Japanese console, if that's what you mean.
Try out these steps:

1. copy the save to a device that is not a Gamecube memory card (like by using an SD gecko and GCMM homebrew http://wiibrew.org/wiki/GCMM)
2. change the region of the Gamecube console (NTSC region switch mod is the old-school way)
3. insert a different Gamecube memory card correctly formatted for the new region
4. copy the save back.

Changing a save between regions of the game disc is a separate matter. I'm not sure which games have compatibility issues there.


----------



## suloku (Jun 5, 2016)

Christpher Suárez said:


> Is there a way to change the region of the save file...?


https://gbatemp.net/threads/converting-e-gamecube-memory-card-files-to-u.212476/

Incompatibilities or weird behaviors are to be expected for some games, use at your own risk.

If you want to use eur colosseum save file with the jap bonus disk, you'll probably need to set the language to english before doing so.


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 5, 2016)

In a nutshell, Gamecube saves have two regions. And both most be correct for things to work properly.

If for example you use Freeloader to play Japanese Colosseum on a non-Japanese system, then you've got a save for a Japanese game that won't work as-is on genuine Japanese hardware. (due to being stored on a western formatted memory card)


----------



## Lightyose (Jun 5, 2016)

thx for the info!


----------



## Blacked (Dec 22, 2016)

So this thread is probably long dead but I was wondering if it would it be possible for someone to just share their save file of the US game with the Japanese Celebi


----------



## Butterhands (Jan 1, 2017)

Italian savegame could be ok?


----------



## MrRiot (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey there. I've successfully changed the hex files. But for some reason my xeno chipped gamecube give me an error when I pop in the burned iso. Any thoughts?


----------



## MrRiot (Jan 15, 2017)

MrRiot said:


> Hey there. I've successfully changed the hex files. But for some reason my xeno chipped gamecube give me an error when I pop in the burned iso. Any thoughts?


Now it runs but its says, in japanese, that there's no save file when there really is. I went back to the hex editor and did 2 separate iso files. One with each offset that needed to be changed as EE and the other as just the letter i that offset as E leaving the number as is. I get that same message for both. Anyone know what went wrong or does this not work?


----------



## sakon14 (May 25, 2017)

WizardDani said:


> Cheers and good luck!



Thanks man, as nerdy as it sounds receiving this Celebi was an amazing experience.


----------



## A2FRS-PKMN (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm going to hope this thread isn't over, so the May 2017 message is giving me some hope.
My bro and I downloaded the ISO and did everything as the first page said. We're using Pg. 1's instructions and doing it on Nintendont via the Wii Homebrew channel. Almost everything works, but the bonus disc isn't recognizing our memory card (US). Everything in Colosseum is setup accordingly for it to work; the only issue is that we're getting the "Slot A Memory Card not read" message in Japanese. We tried the Dolphin method and didn't get any luck so far. Can anyone help with this? What do we need to do to get the bonus disc to read our GCN Memory Card? If using the Dolphin method, is it absolutely imperative to have both Giftpia and Colosseum show up on the left (step 7, Dolphin)? Any help in this would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Butterhands (Jun 26, 2017)

With european memory card works correctly.

There is a way to change the OT and nickname of the gived Celebi in the ISO? 'Cause I want to fix the japaneese character, I want to call it simple CELEBI and set the OT name SOFO, 'cause is the italian name of the Agathe Village, I think Ageto OT name is from the japaneese name of the Agathe Village.


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 30, 2017)

A2FRS-PKMN said:


> I'm going to hope this thread isn't over, so the May 2017 message is giving me some hope.
> My bro and I downloaded the ISO and did everything as the first page said. We're using Pg. 1's instructions and doing it on Nintendont via the Wii Homebrew channel. Almost everything works, but the bonus disc isn't recognizing our memory card (US). Everything in Colosseum is setup accordingly for it to work; the only issue is that we're getting the "Slot A Memory Card not read" message in Japanese. We tried the Dolphin method and didn't get any luck so far. Can anyone help with this? What do we need to do to get the bonus disc to read our GCN Memory Card? If using the Dolphin method, is it absolutely imperative to have both Giftpia and Colosseum show up on the left (step 7, Dolphin)? Any help in this would be greatly appreciated...



Are you running the game using Japanese BIOS/region mode? If so, you'll need a memory card that has been formatted to Japanese.
It's easy to check. JPN Star Fox Adventures is totally unmistakable due to displaying English text on western systems. Or try a game like F-Zero GX or Rockman EXE Transmission with compatibility issues.



Butterhands said:


> With european memory card works correctly.
> 
> There is a way to change the OT and nickname of the gived Celebi in the ISO? 'Cause I want to fix the japaneese character, I want to call it simple CELEBI and set the OT name SOFO, 'cause is the italian name of the Agathe Village, I think Ageto OT name is from the japaneese name of the Agathe Village.



Is it not possible to receive Celebi from the Italian version of Colosseum? I don't think I've seen a code for that myself, but unless Nintendo really broke the game's programming it's buried somewhere.


----------



## A2FRS-PKMN (Jul 1, 2017)

Lumstar said:


> Are you running the game using Japanese BIOS/region mode? If so, you'll need a memory card that has been formatted to Japanese.
> It's easy to check. JPN Star Fox Adventures is totally unmistakable due to displaying English text on western systems. Or try a game like F-Zero GX or Rockman EXE Transmission with compatibility issues.





By "the game," do you mean the Bonus Disc, or Colosseum? In the latter's case, it's the hard copy with the North American memory card and all. Would you recommend buying another GCN Memory Card for this? Thanks for responding!


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 2, 2017)

A2FRS-PKMN said:


> By "the game," do you mean the Bonus Disc, or Colosseum? In the latter's case, it's the hard copy with the North American memory card and all. Would you recommend buying another GCN Memory Card for this? Thanks for responding!



Either one. In the event somehow the game and bonus disc are being run in a different region environment, the file transfer won't work.

Dolphin is currently inaccurate to the behavior of a region switch-modded original GameCube.
It has an option to force western GCN games into Japanese OS mode, but (without workarounds) can't play  Japanese GCN games in western OS mode.


----------



## A2FRS-PKMN (Jul 5, 2017)

Lumstar said:


> Either one. In the event somehow the game and bonus disc are being run in a different region environment, the file transfer won't work.
> 
> Dolphin is currently inaccurate to the behavior of a region switch-modded original GameCube.
> It has an option to force western GCN games into Japanese OS mode, but (without workarounds) can't play  Japanese GCN games in western OS mode.



So in this case, we just switch the font? Is this all we do to get the bonus disc to recognize our memory card? If not, how should I modify Dolphin's code?
Again, many thanks.


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 5, 2017)

A2FRS-PKMN said:


> So in this case, we just switch the font? Is this all we do to get the bonus disc to recognize our memory card? If not, how should I modify Dolphin's code?
> Again, many thanks.



That brings up a good question. I'm not sure if Dolphin supports moving save files between different formatted memory cards.
Your existing North American save would have to be converted in some way, since it's not on a Japanese memory card.

If I understand this correctly, follow these steps for now.
Step 1: Set Dolphin to emulate USA Colosseum on a Japanese console
Step 2: Create a clean new save and play the game (cheat as much as you like) enough to meet any requirements for Celebi and/or Pikachu
Step 3: Run the Japan bonus disc that's been hacked to recognize USA Colosseum saves

Make sure to backup your data first, in case anything goes wrong. Messing around with regions can wipe memory cards.
Once you've got the Pokemon, you can trade them over to GBA and back to your regular Colosseum save.


----------



## Butterhands (Jul 6, 2017)

Lumstar said:


> Is it not possible to receive Celebi from the Italian version of Colosseum? I don't think I've seen a code for that myself, but unless Nintendo really broke the game's programming it's buried somewhere.


If I receive it with this modded ISO with my memory card I receive a Celebi with kanji in the OT name and in the nickname.


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 6, 2017)

Butterhands said:


> If I receive it with this modded ISO with my memory card I receive a Celebi with kanji in the OT name and in the nickname.



Celebi has a fixed name. No matter what save file is used to receive it.

The reason I asked, is the OT name and nickname are English when you hack to receive the unreleased Celebi left in the American version of Colosseum.
It's possible similar (undiscovered?) Celebi may exist translated to Italian, Spanish, German, and French in the European version.


----------



## Butterhands (Jul 7, 2017)

In Colosseum? In the JAP version there was a 2nd disc, not was the same Colosseum game disc. You are talking about the Jirachi game disc? I don't know how the US version work, but however if you are talking about the downloadable Jirachi function hacked to find a translated Celebi (I don't know if I'm talking correctly about your question) I can answer you that in the european Colosseum version you can't download nothing, 'cause Jirachi was moved to Pokémon Channel.


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 8, 2017)

Butterhands said:


> In Colosseum? In the JAP version there was a 2nd disc, not was the same Colosseum game disc. You are talking about the Jirachi game disc? I don't know how the US version work, but however if you are talking about the downloadable Jirachi function hacked to find a translated Celebi (I don't know if I'm talking correctly about your question) I can answer you that in the european Colosseum version you can't download nothing, 'cause Jirachi was moved to Pokémon Channel.



The canceled translated Celebi is in the US version Colosseum.


Jirachi was a standalone disc. It doesn't at all connect to Colosseum or even verify owning it.


----------



## Butterhands (Jul 9, 2017)

What?!? And what you have to do to access the canceled menu? Maybe could work also in the PAL version.


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 10, 2017)

Butterhands said:


> What?!? And what you have to do to access the canceled menu? Maybe could work also in the PAL version.



Action Replay codes are the usual way to access the menu.
https://www.gc-forever.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=2024



> Enable Japanese Bonus Disc Content [Ralf]
> 5M54-WC2B-QHBG6
> WNR8-RY3Q-29P6T
> GMNK-UQNE-QR78H
> ...



If you're ready to explore the PAL version, look here.
English: https://www.gc-forever.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=2023
German: https://www.gc-forever.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=2022

Myself I haven't yet tried languages other than English.
Considering what we know so far, most likely the menu (in Japanese) can also be found in the Japanese Colosseum game. But I don't have a code for that.


----------



## Butterhands (Jul 10, 2017)

I can't trust it! Why then they released a 2nd disc to unlock Celebi in Japan and why didn't allowed to access this menu to unlock Celebi? Not is right!


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 11, 2017)

Butterhands said:


> I can't trust it! Why then they released a 2nd disc to unlock Celebi in Japan and why didn't allowed to access this menu to unlock Celebi? Not is right!



These games like teasing people with cool Pokemon then hiding them in strange ways. Try getting a Hall of Origin Arceus, the GBA Eon Ticket, or anything like that.


----------



## Butterhands (Jul 11, 2017)

Is possible hacking the iso to access it without codes? Als' 'cause I can't find codes for the italian version, only english and deutch, certainly would download a Celebi with english or deutch OT name.

P.S. The OT name in the english version is perhaps AGATHE?


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 12, 2017)

Butterhands said:


> Is possible hacking the iso to access it without codes? Als' 'cause I can't find codes for the italian version, only english and deutch, certainly would download a Celebi with english or deutch OT name.
> 
> P.S. The OT name in the english version is perhaps AGATHE?



I don't know about hacking the iso.

The American version OT is AGATE.
But like I said, I've never seen the European English Celebi. I'm only speculating it may exist in the game.


----------



## Butterhands (Jul 12, 2017)

Then in the italian version should be SOFO. However I have a moddedWii, I can insert the codes you passed me with some Wii mod applications?


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 13, 2017)

Butterhands said:


> Then in the italian version should be SOFO. However I have a moddedWii, I can insert the codes you passed me with some Wii mod applications?



Yes but I haven't tried it. That site also has WiiRD versions of codes, if your application uses the format.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 18, 2018)

_And the necroposter rides in to a thread that hasn't been active for over a year, to ask a question that's probably gonna have an obvious answer.
_
Can you trade this Celebi up to Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon?


----------



## cearp (Jul 18, 2018)

UltraSUPRA said:


> _And the necroposter rides in to a thread that hasn't been active for over a year, to ask a question that's probably gonna have an obvious answer.
> _
> Can you trade this Celebi up to Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon?


yes.
https://www.thonky.com/pokemon/trade-from-leafgreen-to-x


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 21, 2018)

cearp said:


> yes.
> https://www.thonky.com/pokemon/trade-from-leafgreen-to-x


He's likely referring to the fact Game Freak (accidentally?) blacklisted some legitimate events as being hacked and refuses to allow their migration.
One example I remember off the top of my head is a randomly shiny Colo Bonus Disc Jirachi.
(Fun fact, this has a 25% higher chance than normal to be shiny due to how it's generated!)


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 21, 2018)

I remember owning the bonus disc and doing this, did the Japanese version have a different celebi?


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 22, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> I remember owning the bonus disc and doing this, did the Japanese version have a different celebi?



I'm not sure at the moment, if the bonus disc content was left in the japanese version of colosseum.
It's likely celebi would be the same.

non-japanese versions of the celebi were created, but not officially released.
You have to cheat to access the event through non-japanese versions of colosseum.


----------



## Butterhands (Jul 23, 2018)

Someone could please verify if the cheats for the PAL colosseum are working in every language set please? I can't try myself without mod the WII with channels or apps that I don't have yet and will be useless if the codes work only in the english version. Could verify it for me please? I'm interested for the italian version, but if works with the french languase as example, should works also with the italian one.


----------



## Butterhands (Feb 4, 2019)

Like I thought, using the italian version to download CELEBI works and the OT for it is really SOFO.

The issue is that during the event the texts aren't translated, are all blank and go fast forward and if I try to access to the GBA connections the game crash. In every language set. Actually only the CELEBI downloadable in Colosseum savegame works. Then the other 48 aren't available.


----------



## Xalusc (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm so sorry to revive this supposedly long-dead thread, but I'm having trouble getting this to work.
I'm using Nintendont with the modified Bonus Disc ISO on a USB device (FAT32), using a physical GC Memory Card.
Pretty much the only option left "on" on Nintendont is Native Control.

Still, everytime I run the ISO, it says "Pokémon Colosseum save data not found on Memory Card in Slot A!" (in japanese, of course).
It has an US Pokémon Colosseum save data, with all 48 Shadow Pokémon purified, AND an open slot in the party, so I don't think the save itself is the issue.

Can anyone help me out? Do I need a memcard with Japanese game saves?


----------



## cearp (Jul 11, 2019)

Xalusc said:


> Can anyone help me out? Do I need a memcard with Japanese game saves?


yes i'm pretty sure it needs to be a japanese save.
i think on projectpokemon(?) there was a patch to make the gc iso load the US save...
or maybe it was just to patch it to send celebi to non-japanese gba games.

look at projectpokemon


----------



## Xalusc (Jul 11, 2019)

cearp said:


> yes i'm pretty sure it needs to be a japanese save.
> i think on projectpokemon(?) there was a patch to make the gc iso load the US save...
> or maybe it was just to patch it to send celebi to non-japanese gba games.
> 
> look at projectpokemon


Well... This thread is about the patch to make it load US saves...


----------



## cearp (Jul 11, 2019)

Xalusc said:


> Well... This thread is about the patch to make it load US saves...


maybe it doesn't work with nintendont. if someone else confirmed earlier in this thread that it worked for them... tag them i guess.


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 14, 2019)

Xalusc said:


> I'm so sorry to revive this supposedly long-dead thread, but I'm having trouble getting this to work.
> I'm using Nintendont with the modified Bonus Disc ISO on a USB device (FAT32), using a physical GC Memory Card.
> Pretty much the only option left "on" on Nintendont is Native Control.
> 
> ...



Check the BIOS region/language. You might be (for instance) trying to use a US-formatted memory card, while running the game in Japanese system mode.

For GC game saves to work correctly, the console and memory card, as well as the game, should be matching region.
Colosseum has different saves depending on the version of the game.


----------



## Xalusc (Jul 22, 2019)

Update: Burning the game into a (multi-ISO) disc worked. However, transferring Celebi to american GBA games still does not work, even after changing the values in offset 0x2A1294A0.


----------



## FoxyCake (Oct 19, 2019)

Has anyone been able transfer the 48 Celebis to their Sapphire/Ruby? I was able to get the first one transferred to my US Colosseum save file, but I can't get the game to recognize my US Sapphire to transfer the other 48 Celebis. It recognizes that the game is on, but then switches to a red X over the GameBoy after a few seconds. Just for the record, my Sapphire save file has the elite 4 beat, has 1 slot open in the party and is saved in a Pokemon centre.


----------



## suloku (Oct 21, 2019)

The thing is the transfer transfer to gba uses a gba side app which is only meant to recognize jap saves. I tried editing the gamecart code, but there's further identification built in this gba app. It should be technically possible to modify it to recognize other region games but no one had done it afaik.


----------

